# Most Accurate Radar And Site



## tiaquessa (Jan 24, 2010)

OK- since we're probably going to have to rely on looking at the radar ourselves for this latest storm, which website and type of radar seems to be the most accurate and helpful? I've been using Accuweather Premium for sometime, and it seems to be good most of the time, except there seems to be a lot of echos where it shows precip. but nothings falling; even with a saturated atmosphere.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

I would have to cast my vote for accuweather. It is frustrating sometimes to see the radar bright blue and then look out the window to see nothing falling. Other than that, I think accuweather is one of the better ones. 

I used to use intellicast a lot, but lately they have been way to quick to call for snow that usually doesn't happen. 

Around here most of the local TV stations have live radar and have a feed thats usually 5-10 minutes old on their website. The ones around here seem to be not too bad, and don't have the "echo" you were talking about like accuweather.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

accuweather is good I prefer to use wunderground, though their accumulation predictions tend to be a little high-but it's consistent so I like it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

www.weather.gov


----------

